# Job Hunt in Dubai on One Month Visit Visa:



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I heard one month visit visa cannot be extended so i wanted to ask that if i come for job hunt in dubai would i be able to get a job in month ???
Am planning to come in February, n i will be looking for job in construction/engineering industry.
I will list down the companies where i will apply and i will search in local newspapers for jobs there, besides i may give my add in gulf newspaper as job seeker.
I want to know do they hire people within one month or do the jod seekers get jobs in a month normally ???
Share your thoughts and experiences asap,
Cheers !


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

What is your nationality? Are you a visa on arrival candidate? VOA passport holders can still make visa runs. 

It's pretty tight to find a job and get your residence visa in one month. Things tend to move a little slowly here. 

Indeed.ae and Naukrigulf are good websites to find jobs here.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Val_TX said:


> What is your nationality? Are you a visa on arrival candidate? VOA passport holders can still make visa runs.
> 
> It's pretty tight to find a job and get your residence visa in one month. Things tend to move a little slowly here.
> 
> Indeed.ae and Naukrigulf are good websites to find jobs here.


I am not on arrival visa candidate
My nationality is Pakistani
I have applied for one month visit visa
I will surely get registered on the sites u have mentioned
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Get registered on all jobs websites in U.A.E and update your profile just like you are doing marketing of yourself. Start applying before a week of your landing in U.A.E that will maximize your chance of getting hired early. Ask your friend to buy a SIM for you that you can put in your profile and receive interview calls soon after you arrive.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

*Tips for Job Seekers*



asimfrombombay said:


> get registered on all jobs websites in u.a.e and update your profile just like you are doing marketing of yourself. Start applying before a week of your landing in u.a.e that will maximize your chance of getting hired early. Ask your friend to buy a sim for you that you can put in your profile and receive interview calls soon after you arrive.


valuable tips !


----------

